# Calling all dog lovers, but especially Dachshunds??



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all,

I have only just noticed a hobbies board! how slow am i!!  

Any sausage lovers among us (dachshund's) ?? 

I love all dogs...... bless them 

Hope to have many replies from all faithful doggie friend's......

Love Donna x


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Come on girls and boys there must be some dog lovers on here??

Love Donna x


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Hun yes I am a dog mad woman!!    

I have 1 retriever puppy ben who is 8 months and in 2 weeks time will be joined by a newfoundland!!

god helpme !!

Lisa


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Donna!

I'm owned by an incredibly cute Cav King Charles Spaniel, she's 7 now and still as gorgeous as when she was a pup!  Mind you she can be a naughty little minx when she feels like it!

Spoilt rotten .... but that's what she's here for!

Love all animals

Love and waggy tails



xx


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Good evening girls!  

Lisa - How lucky are you too be having a newfoundland joining your family in a few weeks time, my god they are just the best dogs ever, total gentle giants. I had a landseer newfoundland named pinto, i got her when she was 8 weeks old and sadly she fell into forever sleep at the ripe old age of 13, a good age for a giant breed! My mum at the same time had a smooth coat saint Bernard, named hattie. They were the best of friends  

Lastgirl- a cute cav king charles, what sweet friendly little dogs they are. I haven't ever owned one but i have shown them before for a friend who breeds them, and spent loads of time with the breed.   Sadly heart problems are quite common in the breed, has your little one had any problems?  

I am the proud mum of five doggie babies-
 the oldest of my fur babies is Domino she is a 12 yr old Lhasa apso, who i rescued.
 Then we have Hector who is a 4 yr old standard wire hair dachshund.
 And then there is Dudley who i8s a 4yr old mini smooth dachshund.
 And also Daisey who is a standard smooth dachshund
 And last but by no means least there is the problem of the house hold my little rascal Sherman who is my 1yr old standard wire puppy!


I have hundreds of photo's of all my dogs, but i don't know how to upload them onto the site,  I only know how to send them into emails!

Thanks for your replies.

Love Donna xx


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all

I am also a big dog lover.  I have two collie/crosses or put another way Heinz 57.  They are Chloe (10) and Rosie (5).  

I used to be a dog obedience trainer which I started after taking Chloe to obedience classes.  Sadly the club shut and no other club was willing to take me on as they had there own.  So now I just work on my two.  Although they are still not very obedient lol.

My dream dog would be a Rotti or a Rhodesian Ridgeback.  Although i was given a dog breeds book for christmas one year and fell in love with some others too, namely the Irish Water Spaniel and Great Dane.

Anyways speak to you soon

Gail xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Well im a major animal lover and im afraid to say that my dogs have to come first.

I even started working part time so they are not left longer than 5 hours aday.

My wee fluff cakes are 

3 and half year old Alfie Moon black lab cross springer spaniel and very nearly 2 year old Sadie baby also a black lab cross springer.


Gail - i would love to be a dog trainer. it must be such a rewarding job. My 2 must be the most disobedient dogs in the whole of the GB mainland! i would love a few pointers like how on earth do you get them to listen to you when they are bombing off in the wrong direction after another dog?

Donna - i would love 5 dogs, but dp says no way! 

take care of all the fluff cakes xx

alison x


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Alison - I had exactly the same problem with my eldest dog.  every time she saw another dog, off she ran over to them.  Even if it meant running across roads to get there.  The advice i was given was to have something with them that will distract them and make them give their full attention, ie a ball, frisbee or whatever they like.  Then whenever you spotted another dog start to play with thm and their ball until the other dogs pass by. The theory behind this is something to do with the dogs will then get used to playing with a ball whenver somone goes past and then therefore they are meant to give you there full attention.  This was what I was told and afer trying it (granted it took a while) it did work.  It was like one day she was off and ignoring me and then the next day she just looked at who was going past but was staying near me.  

I hope that i have explained that well enough for you.  Others may have some other tips aswell.

I am also the same.  Its love me love my dog.  They are my girls and people laugh as thye think i treat them like mini humans. (well they are just wee humans in furry jackets.) lol

I have to get my DH to scan the paper everyday to check for stories about animl cruelty as one day he didnt and i read something about someone hanging his dog from a tree. I cried all day!  I get so angry that these people are only given a fine ad told not to do it again.  If I was a judge they would be in jail.

Anyway will go for now as go on a bit here. lol

Speak to you all soon.

Love Gailxxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

OMG you must be my long lost sister Gail! My DP has to read the paper as well if there is a sad animal story then he has to rip it out. I watched the news the other week about the zoo in china feeding live cows to the tigers and letting people watch it for fun! it was terrible and very very upsetting to watch. the poor poor cow was still alive after 10 minutes. I bubbled for ages after seeing it and even emailed sky news with my disgust at them showing it! 

Well my Alfie was very bad yesterday, i nipped out for about 30 mins and came home to a mess of half eaten eggs. he had got a hold of my pack of eggs and eaten them shell and all. he left 1 for breakfast. He is suffering today with the runs!  poor wee lad!

Right im off out with them to have a go with what you said and i will report back

Take care Alison x


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I saw that as well about the live cows being fed to the tigers.  I didn't think though that it was any more graphic than scenes from countless wildlife shows. the tigers of course, were only doing what is natural for them to do.  What sickened me was the way the people thought of it as entertainment, their attitudes reminded me of the Roman ampitheatres with the crowds baying for blood!

I do think though that Sky were right to show it. Had you just heard about it, would it have had the same impact?  So don't write to Sky and complain - do something about it.  Maybe write to the Chinese Embassy expressing your outrage?  Write to our governement asking them to take up the subject of animal cruelty?  Join an organisation dedicated to preventing animal cruelty?

There are lots of things we can do if we only decide to do it.

Kehlan


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Donna and everyone

I have little willow 
Shes 6 months old on friday

Shes a golden labrador
Shes our 2nd golden lab

I am very biased but shes absolute 100% gorgeousness!

not sure why i still call her little willow lol as she now 19kg not exactly little lol

Em


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

i dont watch wildlife programmes for that reason. and i am also aware that the tigers were only doing what comes naturally to them. but to show it on the lunchtime news?? thats were i think they were wrong. I turned the news on to get an update on poor wee maddie and got the shock of my life when that came on.

Well my walk today with Alfie was good and the making him consantrate on me worked well until the other dog came up and pinched his teddy. but at least we made a bit of progress!


take care girls and doggies 

Alison xx


----------



## nicola.t (Oct 19, 2006)

hi everyone,

mind if i join you?

my pride and joy is my 15month german shepherd named Hooch, who is the most handsome dog i have seen!!!! but then i'm biased as i'm sure everyone thinks that of their own.

He is a handful and is a typical male and has selective hearing (most of the time).

He is being thoroughly spoilt at the moment as 10 days ago he had to have the snip. But, because he only had one he had to have major surgery and they opened up his abdomen to try and find the other one. Which they did.  stitches due to come out on tuesday and I think i can safely say he is desperate to get rid of them and have a good run out!

nicola


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all

Hope you are all well.

Alison - glad you tried the attention thing with Alfie.  At least you had a go at it.

I never saw the thing about the cows, but glad i did not as would be upset as well.  Again I can acknowledge that animals eat animals but you do not need to see it.

I hope your doggy gets over his "runny bum" soon.

My dogs have a habit of eating my hubbys pj bottoms or socks!  

Anways nothing new to report here.  Hope to speak to you all soon.

Love Gail xxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Everyone,


Hope you dont mind me butting in.  I have 2 Weimaraners (they are both   ) Willow is 6.5 years and Prada is 3.5 years, we have only just got Prada, she has been re-homed with us and Willow loves her.

Nicola - Hope Hooch is ok after his Op.

Dhikki - OMG 5 dogs, you are brave.



debs


----------



## nicola.t (Oct 19, 2006)

evening ladies,

well Hooch finally had his stitches out tonight, and after a little struggle, he gave in and was a brave young man. The way he looked at me though said it all.

Well, speaking of naughty dogs, I left for work yesterday, and living ina really safe area I left the back door open for Hooch. Anyway when I came home, I found a great big hole where there hadn't been in the morning and my lawn edging being chewed up by the little mite.

I was not a happy chappie and he knew it!

its great talking to other dog lovers

nicola


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

i dont have  dashhounds, but i have 1 parsons, a lurcher and two bassets who constantly have children shouting at them - "look ! sausage dogs !!!" - CHARMING EH ?


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi all

Donna - just wanted to add to this thread. We have a 2 year old mini wire-haired dachshund - Bertie.

You have your work cut out with 5 dogs!!

Love Crusoe
x


----------

